# Beginner taking care of a baby red footed tortoise



## turtlehurdle123 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi all, I decided to start taking care of a baby small red footed tortoise. The following is a list I compiled in taking care of it and was wondering if any additions or changes need to be made? Thanks. 

Tank

1. 20 gallon

2. Substrate – Cypress Mulch

3. Moss

4. Feeding Bowl

5. Water Bowl

6. Thermometer (for each end of the tank)

7. Heat Lamp

8. UVB Lamp

9. Heat pad 


Food (Calcium Dust on Food)

1. Romanian Lettuce 

2. Kale

3. Spinach

4. Strawberries (occasional)

5. Apples (occasional)

6. Tomatoes (occasional)

7. Meat - Chicken, Shrimp (once a month)

Care

1. Bathe/Soak once a day

2. Spray substrate for humidity


----------



## wellington (Jun 23, 2015)

Larger enclosure is needed, to small and will be hard to keep temp ranges. Do not use the heat pad. Also no coil type bulbs, they have been known to cause eye problems. Also RF are prone to shell rot. You need to give high humidity with the top layer of substrate remaining dry. This can be done by putting/pouring warm water in the corners. @N2TORTS can help with substrate and lighting and any other questions.


----------



## turtlehurdle123 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi wellington, thanks for the tips! I live in Canada and I was thinking the heat pad would be useful for the cold winters during the night, do you still think I should remove it and leave the tank as it is in the night?


----------



## tortdad (Jun 23, 2015)

turtlehurdle123 said:


> Hi all, I decided to start taking care of a baby small red footed tortoise. The following is a list I compiled in taking care of it and was wondering if any additions or changes need to be made? Thanks.
> 
> Tank
> 
> ...


 20 gallon way too small

Skip the feeding and water bowls. Cost too much money and a baby can flip over in them and die. A $.075 terra cotta plant saucer works perfect and is cheap

Skip the heating pad, they're for lizards not tortoises. Torts need heat from above and your lamp will do it. 

Add a reptile thermostat set at 80 degrees and hook it up to a CHE (ceramic heat emitter) it puts out heat with no light. Put a $5 timer on your UVB light and run it 12 hours a day. Make sure your UVB light is the long tube kind like 12" long or a MVB (Mercury vapor bulb). Do not get the cool or compact UVB lights, they can cause your tort to go blind. 

Make sure you get a digital thermostat. For $10 you can get one from Home Depot that measures not temp and humidity. Humidity is super important and should be 85 percent or better..... I keep my Redfoot at 90 plus. 

Skip the spinach all together and only do kale every now and then. Both of those have a chemical in them that binds to calcium and wont let the tort absorb calcium. You might as well skip or use sparingly the lettuce. You need dark leafy greens like mustard greens. If you use lettuce use green or red leaf. 

Fruit and mushrooms every 3rd (give or take) day is good but they like tropical fruits better like mango and melons. 

Where in the world are you and how to you plan on keeping the humidity constant and high? Keep in mind you want the humidity night but the top lay of mulch dry because Redfoot are prone to shell rot.


----------



## tortdad (Jun 23, 2015)

turtlehurdle123 said:


> Hi wellington, thanks for the tips! I live in Canada and I was thinking the heat pad would be useful for the cold winters during the night, do you still think I should remove it and leave the tank as it is in the night?


Yes. All you'll do is fry the heating pad with the moisture from your humidity and burn your tort. Use the Che on a thermostat and it will come on and off as needed day or night and maintain a perfect temp for you. It's no brainier tortoise care.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 24, 2015)

( CHE = Ceramic heat emitter instead of heating pad)

There's good info for you to read at the *Tortoise Library*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello there, and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum to you.
You've done the right thing in coming here and checking your requirements.
The Redfoot keepers here will help you with any questions you have as you have already seen.
Good luck with everything.


----------



## turtlehurdle123 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi, just to double check with u guys, feeding my tortoise uncooked unseasoned chicken once a month as its protein is fine right? or should i feed it once a week? Also, for calcium dust, should I sprinkle it once a week as well? thanks.


----------



## voodoochild (Jul 6, 2015)

I boil the chicken and offer hard boiled eggs. I dust once or twice a wk.


----------

